# Hot Summer Day Fishing



## xtremefishon (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello everyone I just wanted to get everyone's take on Hot Summer fishing days.
How to fish them, what to use, what rigs might work best and a tourney strategy when its hot on that summer day tourney.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## mac79 (Jun 23, 2011)

look for water moving from a shaded area into a sun beaten area. I like to throw cranks.
boat positioned in the shade toss into the sun and roll slow and or eradtic.

Go deep with heavy tube, i will use a hook with rattles. Slow pops. Green watermelan 3 to 4 inch salted.

MAC


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

THERMOCLINE!!!
Kyle
HPT
CP


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Inner tube case of budlight and the pool... oo wrong setup


----------



## xtremefishon (Feb 15, 2011)

AC_ESS said:


> Inner tube case of budlight and the pool... oo wrong setup


ahhhh Nice


----------



## scubalover (Sep 21, 2011)

tubes in the shade is the way to go


----------



## bacustomknives (Mar 30, 2012)

ac_ess said:


> inner tube case of budlight and the pool... Oo wrong setup


sounds like a winner!!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I assume you're talking about bass. 
You can never go wrong with a frog or texas rigged worm in the pads.


----------



## brohnhdon (Aug 24, 2011)

JSykes3 said:


> You can never go wrong with a frog or texas rigged worm in the pads.


I couldnt agree more...80% of my summer bass are caught on zoom horny toads in lily pads and heavy heavy stumps, wood, laydowns. etc. At some local small ponds you can get a combination of these 2 structures..deadly!!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

JSykes3 said:


> I assume you're talking about bass.
> You can never go wrong with a frog or texas rigged worm in the pads.


ive never caught a bass from lily pads. 

ive got a tip


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> ive never caught a bass from lily pads.
> 
> ive got a tip


Well then you're missing out buddy!
I get some of my biggest bass out of the pads.


----------

